# High Heat



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 29, 2006)

What strains are good in high heat?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 29, 2006)

Just a few I've heard of:

Hashberry
Kali Mist
Afghani
New York City Diesel
Satori
Kaya


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 29, 2006)

The very 1st one!!! Thats the one i'm planning on getting, thnx Stoney, tried to give you rep but I must spread it around 1st! Thnx!!!


----------

